# Can someone tell me....



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

.....what a Torbie is?

I have seen it written on another forum and was just wondering!


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

A torbie (without white) is a tabby with tortie markings (ie. say a brown tabby girl with patches of red [orange] tabby in her coat). Also called a patched tabby.

A torbie and white is a tabby with calico markings (ie. brown [or blue, etc.] tabby markings, white, and red [orange] tabby markings, so basically a calico tabby), also called a patched tabby and white.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Trixie is torbie and white. You can see that she has black and orange fur like a calico or tortiseshell, but also shows tabby markings.
I believe to be a true torbie (please correct me if I'm wrong), a cat must show tabby markings throughout both the orange color and black/blue. My other cat, Sadie, has tabby markings in her orange fur, but not the black.

Trixie:


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Nell said:


> Trixie is torbie and white. You can see that she has black and orange fur like a calico or tortiseshell, but also shows tabby markings.
> I believe to be a true torbie (please correct me if I'm wrong), a cat must show tabby markings throughout both the orange color and black/blue. My other cat, Sadie, has tabby markings in her orange fur, but not the black.
> 
> Trixie:


Yes, the tabby markings have to be both in the red/cream AND the blue/black/brown for a cat to be a torbie. Most times the red in a calico has faint tabby markings, but that's just how red is, it's not REAL tabby markings, so the deciding factor is the black/blue/brown ares, no tabby markings isn't a torbie, tabby markings is a torbie.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Good definitions given. I usually use this web site as a reference.

P.S. I moved the topic to the breeding forum where it should recieve the best responses.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Padunk said:


> Good definitions given. I usually use this web site as a reference.


hehe, that's my site!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

TxnKats said:


> Padunk said:
> 
> 
> > Good definitions given. I usually use this web site as a reference.
> ...


That's funny. I pulled that site well over a year ago when I was told that Elly, my calico, was a tortoiseshell. I wasn't well-versed on the differences between between the tri-colored cats, so I did the homework myself.

I think you did a heck of job explaining the differences -- hence the bookmark! :wink:


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Padunk said:


> That's funny. I pulled that site well over a year ago when I was told that Elly, my calico, was a tortoiseshell. I wasn't well-versed on the differences between between the tri-colored cats, so I did the homework myself.
> 
> I think you did a heck of job explaining the differences -- hence the bookmark! :wink:


  Thank you!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Elly a tortie? From what I remember of full body shots of her, that's silly.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

I believe that if there is such a thing as a 'classic' torbie and white, then Etcetera would be it. She has all the colors, and her face and fore legs show very distinct tabby patterns, but along her back, haunches and hind legs she looks very tortie. :wiggle


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

she doesn't look like a classic. I can't see her sides, but from that pic she looks like a mackeral or ticked.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> she doesn't look like a classic. I can't see her sides, but from that pic she looks like a mackeral or ticked.


You're most likely right...I'm not all that knowledgeable about colors. I mean, I just found out in the last couple of months that 'red' and 'orange' are about the same thing on a cat. My only requirement for a cat to live here is that they use the litterboxes and only use the car on weekends.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

ForJazz said:


> Elly a tortie? From what I remember of full body shots of her, that's silly.


She's not, that's just what I was told when I first got her. I thought that torties were darker, but I knew they had three colors so I looked up the differences.

She is clearly a calico:



> A calico has a significant amount of white fur with two other colors broken up into distinct patches.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Heather Sharada said:


> Txn Cats That web site is lovely and your explanations very good - may I use it as a reference when questions come up about torties on another site that I post on.
> 
> Whatever the pattern of your cat Padunk - she is beautiful......


Thank you! Yup, feel free to use it.


----------

